
Netflix’s Reed Hastings Is a Coward - jmsflknr
https://theoutline.com/post/8277/reed-hastings-netflix-cowards
======
rvz
Netflix used to be open to accepting very controversial documentaries in the
past. Any new developments on such documentaries already released on the
platform and they start to sneakily take them down, as if they were never
uploaded.

I had high hopes for Netflix to show more interesting content unlike their
competitors, but taking down the offending film and then running away for
controversy afterwards, removes the context of the full story and is beyond
cowardice to the viewers paying for the service.

